# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  امکان شرکت در کنکور بدون انصراف

## sepanta1990

سلام

دوستان کسی میدونه برای شرکت در دانشگاه آزاد (از طریق کنکور سراسری) هم باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدیم یا نه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> سلام
> 
> دوستان کسی میدونه برای شرکت در دانشگاه آزاد (از طریق کنکور سراسری) هم باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدیم یا نه؟


خیر لازم نیست انصراف بدی فقط روزانه ها باید انصراف بدن

----------


## sepanta1990

> خیر لازم نیست انصراف بدی فقط روزانه ها باید انصراف بدن


نه منظورم اینه الان کسی دانشجوی روزانه باشه و بخواد تو کنکور شرکت کنه اما هدفش فقط انتخاب رشته برای دانشگاه آزاد باشه و سراسری انتخاب رشته نکنه، با توجه به اینکه کنکور آزاد سراسری یکیه نیازی به انصراف داره یا نه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> نه منظورم اینه الان کسی دانشجوی روزانه باشه و بخواد تو کنکور شرکت کنه اما هدفش فقط انتخاب رشته برای دانشگاه آزاد باشه و سراسری انتخاب رشته نکنه، با توجه به اینکه کنکور آزاد سراسری یکیه نیازی به انصراف داره یا نه؟


نه نیازی نداره تو دفترچه امسال اینو نوشته برو بخونش

----------


## Mohsen2

اصلا چرا میخوای بری ازاد پول زور بدی اینا بخورن همون دولتی مفته بمون

----------


## sepanta1990

> نه نیازی نداره تو دفترچه امسال اینو نوشته برو بخونش


جدی؟ کجا؟ من خوندم نبود...لطفا صفحه شو بگین ممنونتم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sepanta1990

> اصلا چرا میخوای بری ازاد پول زور بدی اینا بخورن همون دولتی مفته بمون


دیگه قبلا دولتی بودم،حالا حق بقیه س برن دولتی.به آزاد راضیم

----------


## Mohsen2

> دیگه قبلا دولتی بودم،حالا حق بقیه س برن دولتی.به آزاد راضیم


ترمی چنده با انتخاب واحد از من میشنوی همون دولتی بمون

----------


## sepanta1990

> ترمی چنده با انتخاب واحد از من میشنوی همون دولتی بمون


حالا مهم نیس. اینکه گفتین تو دفترچه نوشته همچین چیزی نبودا..آقا اگه کسی میدونه بگه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohsen2

> حالا مهم نیس. اینکه گفتین تو دفترچه نوشته همچین چیزی نبودا..آقا اگه کسی میدونه بگه


راس میگی باید انصراف بدی اینجا خرتوخره

----------


## sepanta1990

> راس میگی باید انصراف بدی اینجا خرتوخره



جواب قطعی میخوام

----------


## sepanta1990

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Ali.psy

> 


باید روزانه ها انصراف بدن...انگار تو دفترچه هست

----------


## sepanta1990

از مرکز آزمون آزاد پرسیدم گفت میتونی بعد قبولی انصراف بدی

----------

